# SKA ?'s



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

This could be the wrong forum but I'm gonna shoot anyway. Does anybody on here have any experience or interest in participating in any of the the pro kingfish tours. I've really been looking into the ins and outs of competitive fishing and it's really appealed to me. I'm just trying to get others' opinions and their 2 cents.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

*Ska, etc*

SoCal,

Fishing ska tourneys is a blast. If your just starting out then I would suggest fishing the tourneys but not as a pro. In SKA you have 3 things going on. The prize money for that tourney, points for the division, and lastly pro points if you choose to fish pro. All the boats compete equally whether pro or amateur on any given day. The difference is the $2500 fee to fish pro. Then you declare pro days and earn points those days. You can find tons of info on fish ska.com. It can get expensive since none of the events are very close to pcola. Anyway it's a lot of fun. It's my second year doing it and we will be at all of div 7 events. Hope to see you out there.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Fletch,

That seems rad to me, I think I'm just gonna keep tabs on the events and see how things go before I start investing into actually competing. I've checked out their website and it got my juices flowing, however I don't think I'll provide much competition as of yet since I still consider myself new to the sport and am somewhat limited on my range and ability to chase fish for the duration of an event in my 17 ft'r. Thanks for the heads up and if you or anyone you know ever need a fishing buddy, give me a shout.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This is really all you need to know. I've done it - just long enough to learn my lesson.


http://youtu.be/_TJntzEPAn4


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

JoeZ,

So I take you you've participated in some of these tourney's and didn't quite enjoy yourself? Or was that sarcasm in that video. Not sure, but it was funny though.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> This is really all you need to know. I've done it - just long enough to learn my lesson.
> 
> http://youtu.be/_TJntzEPAn4


I need a like button for that!!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's fun. It's miserable. It's both all at once.

A 17 footer is not exactly an SKA boat but don't let that stop you. We ran 99 miles one way in a 19 footer - for no apparent reason - in a tournament once. 

Get in the Bud Light or some other local/regional tournament and see what you're up against before bailing off into the SKA. You might catch the winner trolling the sea buoys but I'd bet against it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish Rag Tag was here to respond.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Great movie...mostly, if not all....True...


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I fished king tournaments from 1983 to 2003. We were the first "team Fountain" in the Gulf of Mexico and have won the "anglers of the year" award in the SKA along with many other tournaments. I can say that it was very rewarding at times, but it is a tremendous amount of hard work and a lot of time away from your family. It got to be more work than fun and that's when I opted out. If you are willing to travel (pulling a large boat), all day, pre-fish the next day, catch bait the next day, and fish a two day tournament, then go get it. With that said; One of my long time fishing team partners is 57 years old and still fishes the SKA on a regular basis and loves every minute of it. He now fishes with Markus Kennedy on the Quasar and they have been very successful over the years. Good luck with your quest.


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

LOLOLOL Great video Joe!


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

I've been fishing the SKA since 2003 and love every minute of it. It is a very expensive hobby and you definitely have to go in knowing you're not going to make a living doing it. We fish for the thrill, the camaraderie, and the recognition when we do win. We have lost a lot more than we've won, but I absolutely love the tournaments, the atmosphere, and the people. We fish the last SKA tournament in November, and I can't wait for June to get here once it's over, so we can start a new season. 

Joe has some good advice as far as starting with some local ones like the Bud Light, which is an awesome tournament. 

If you ever have any questions about the SKA, pm me anytime, i'll be glad to share, but I highly recommend it.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> This is really all you need to know. I've done it - just long enough to learn my lesson.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/_TJntzEPAn4


Yep, I fished SKA during the 2003 season. It has it's pro's but wasn't my cup of tea. We fished a 36' Yellowfin then. The Pro is the fast paced action...Lots of running and gunning..Not a lot of downtime...

We were running 150 miles one way a lot of times to catch green meat...The entire weekend all I could think about is that we could be fishing blue water tournaments catching billfish and tuna for the effort and money we spent fishing SKA... Financially its the worst investment you can make. 

With that being said, I know a lot of guys enjoy it, and that's all that really matters.... Just wasn't for me....


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> It's fun. It's miserable. It's both all at once.
> 
> A 17 footer is not exactly an SKA boat but don't let that stop you.


Don't forget Buck fished SKA sucessfully for years in his 18' Mckee Craft....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Don't forget Buck fished SKA sucessfully for years in his 18' Mckee Craft....


Success in a short boat in an SKA tourney means you come back in one piece. Boat and crew. 

It can be done, and can be great fun I'd recommend some local events, rodeos and what not to cut your teeth and find the fish and refine techniques. 

Then test the SKA waters.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Fished several seasons of SKA tourneys myself. Personally, I don't think SKA does anything for the sport or the tourney. I think it's just a racket myself. I've been to some tourneys in Louisiana that were poorly run. SKA is all about the money, not about the sport or the conservation. Don't be fooled.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> This is really all you need to know. I've done it - just long enough to learn my lesson.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/_TJntzEPAn4


 
Bwahahaha! thats pretty damn funny and hits the nail on the head!:thumbsup:


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thats the funniest video i have seen, and it is also true !!!!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

reelthrill, I fish with Max all the time he is a man of many words on the boat, great guy and a hell of a fisherman....


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i like the vid...dont know much about tourneys but when the interested customer just randomly blurts out mercury optimax for no reason i lost it, damn thats funny.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't take the bait based on what you read on their site. Cut your teeth fishing a rodeo for low entry fee and fish it as hard as you would to fish against SKA competition. Check out www.kingfishconnection.com for more information about tournament kingfishing and feel free to read my prior posts from years past regarding SKA before you jump in with both feet. Good luck.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Make sure to verify with Jack if the 20ft and under rule is still in effect. Used to be where the top 2 20ft and under boats in each division at end of season qualified for the National Championships by weighing a fish in a min of 2 division events. They also allowed you to fish ANY boat that is rules eligible in Class of 23. That's how I teamed up with Get Wet from Jacksonville and ended up placing 5th in Nationals. I'd be happy to help any way I can if you decide to take up competitive kingfishing.

Brad


----------

